# Uninstall Ordner löschen. Ok oder besser nicht?!



## Tobias K. (20. März 2005)

moin


In meinem Window Ordner habe ich ne Menge, unsichtbare, Odner mit wohl Uninstall Informationen.
Sie haben einen Namen wie z.B. den hier: $NtUninstallKB824105_RTM$

Kann ich die alle löschen?

Die nehmen mir mitlerweile schon weit über 600MB.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## hulmel (20. März 2005)

Da sind die von den Windowsupdates gesichtern Dateien drin.
Wenn Du die Updates nicht mehr deinstallieren möchtest, kannst Du diese Ordner löschen.


----------



## helaukoenig (4. September 2006)

Alte Fragen tauchen wieder auf. Da ich gerade vor der gleiche Fragstellung stehe, meine Frage an Dich: hast du diese häßlichen $NTUninstall...-Ordner mittlerweile entfernt? Wie hat sich das auf Dein System ausgewirkt?


----------



## michaelwengert (4. September 2006)

schau dir mal das hier dazu an
http://www.pcwelt.de/know-how/tipps_tricks/betriebssysteme/windows/allgemein/54262/index.html


----------



## helaukoenig (6. September 2006)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, bin damit mal so eben locker 950MB Ballast losgeworden.
Werde ich weiterempfehlen.


----------

